# can you harm baby by not eating for one day?!?



## Pregnant42

yesterday i had meeting after meeting, and then had to go back and teach , missing lunch,,I was upset at one of the meeting/,,,crying,nd hyperventilating..long story...but left meeting cuz and knew it was bad for baby but only got a chance to scarf down a small cup of soup at 3pm,,,then didnt get a chance to eat dinner until 8pm,,and that was a peice of hotdog and a few fries...my calorie intake had to be about 800 yesterday,,baby was kicking like crazy too...ive done a lil better today but i'm not feeling him kick today...I dont think T 20 weeks you can feel him everyday?? ,have a dr. apt next Monday,,as I cant see him everyday I wonder why he's not kicking etc...I have to work,,,just wondering IF anyone has had to go without eating during thier pregnancy for a day or so...
https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt10b284.aspx
https://global.thebump.com/tickers/ttf3bdd.aspx
https://global.thebump.com/tickers/ttf5640.aspx
I also use the Thank You button as a like button


----------



## Stardreamer

I haven't been able to keep anything down since morning sickness kicked in and my baby is fine so I wouldn't worry about it. Also my doctor told me it isn't really about the calorie intake as it is the nurient intake, maybe try multivitamins


----------



## tink30

Hi hun, try to eat from now on and take snacks with you xx youl be fine, its more about been hydrated that would be worrying.. i only know because they would want to put you on a drip if you couldnt keep fluids down.. all will be well xx


----------



## SabrinaKat

I read that a little chocolate might get baby kicking again! Also, I think as long as you are hydrated (lots of water, etc) and make sure to take a multi-vitamin, you should be fine -- but stick some crackers in your bag and MAKE SURE TO NIBBLE on them during the day. I'm a teacher and force myself to eat a little something at 12 and 3...

best wishes


----------



## Pregnant42

thanks for responses ladies...:thumbup:
https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt10b284.aspx
https://global.thebump.com/tickers/ttf3bdd.aspx
https://global.thebump.com/tickers/ttf5640.aspx
I also use the Thank You button as a like button


----------



## MissIntrigue

I was told that baby will get the nutrients from you, so if you do not eat for a day the only person feeling the depletion will be YOU, not baby.


----------



## Stormynights

When I was 7 weeks I didn't eat for 3 days. I was so sick. My baby is just fine, she's a tad small for how many weeks I am, but only by 3-4 days behind.


----------



## tbyrd

I agree with everyone else on the eating, just make sure that you have snacks in your bag for the day. That's what I do and it helps. 
As for the movements, babies still have their really active days and their down days, as we all do. And sometimes they will be moving and you won't feel it because of the way that they are facing. They still have room to move around in there at 20 weeks. I know its hard to not worry, I still do but I try to remember what the Dr. told me. I hope that this helps :)


----------

